# New member long time researcher



## joebb73 (Mar 31, 2013)

Good evening and Happy Easter. I have just turned 40 and have been a long time reader and researcher here but just now joined as a member. I am 7 months into preparation for my first BB show. It is an all natural 100% tested show in October. After that show my plan is to transition to untested BB competition. It will be time to apply what I have gleaned here and other places and in time place well enough to compete for a Masters Pro Card.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2013)

joebb73, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Z499 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome and good luck!  Lots of info here, as you know.  And support too.


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 1, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Welcome and good luck!  Lots of info here, as you know.  And support too.


This!


----------



## brazey (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome and good luck bro.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WitchKing (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Apr 3, 2013)

*Awesome...Keep us up to date on your progress......*


----------



## joebb73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. I am looking forward to my transition as a Bodybuilder


----------



## joebb73 (Apr 4, 2013)

I appreciate all of the messages of welcome. I have noticed that a real sense of community develops over time on this forum. I look forward to furthering my knowledge with everyone's help.


----------

